# El Paso Burrito Lady



## Meat Puppet (Feb 15, 2014)

I really enjoy the El Paso burritos as a nice break from the train food, but I was wondering how she gets away with it. If I tried to sell on my local Amtrak platform without a sanitary inspection permit, vendor license and tax stamp I would probably be arrested. Amtrak complains about food and beverage losses yet the employees actually annouce on the car pa system that burritos are available for sale outside on the platform. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2014)

I assume she has a state license, etc... In fact she use to be at the ABQ station during the SWC stop, but has relocated to ELP for the SL stop.


----------



## Texas Jay (Feb 15, 2014)

Texas is not New Mexico - it's a whole 'nother country. ;-)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 15, 2014)

What exactly is she "getting away with?"

So far as I can tell she's not poisoning anyone or selling anything that's unsafe or inedible. In fact the food is so good that her reputation precedes her. The various companies who have sold us unsafe tomatoes, spinach, lettuce, peanut butter, toothpaste, and pet food over the years were all fully licensed and accredited. A lot of good that any of that does us when the budgets for inspectors running actual inspections have been hacked and slashed into obscurity. Worrying about the little lady selling burritos by the side of the train is silly by comparison. I'd be surprised if you were arrested for selling food next to the train once every few days like she does. Of course that assumes you're not trying to get away with anything.


----------



## Palmland (Feb 15, 2014)

Too bad the Burrito lady can't bring her wares onto the Sunset and sell them in the lounge car! My wife was not hungry at dinner after being unable to resist buying one in El Paso and savoring it for the next 100 miles or so. I was allowed only a couple bites. Now that's the type food that Amtrak needs on the NEC cafe cars rather than those soggy nuked sandwiches.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 15, 2014)

We hit ELP one time when I was in the Diner and the LSA had no trouble at all with me bailing for a few moments to grab a couple Burritos to rathole for a late afternoon snack; he even said bring them back into the Diner so I didn't have to run all over the train stashing them in the Sleeper and letting my Lunch go cold. Needless to say one of the Diner Crew came with me and took a supply back to the Kitchen


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 15, 2014)

How many do you think she sells per train stop? Does she sell anything else in addition to the burritos? How much are they?


----------



## Anderson (Feb 15, 2014)

Palmland said:


> Too bad the Burrito lady can't bring her wares onto the Sunset and sell them in the lounge car! My wife was not hungry at dinner after being unable to resist buying one in El Paso and savoring it for the next 100 miles or so. I was allowed only a couple bites. Now that's the type food that Amtrak needs on the NEC cafe cars rather than those soggy nuked sandwiches.


This actually brings an idea to mind: It is too bad that Amtrak couldn't work out some limited agreements with local vendors at a few "big stops" on the western LD trains (DEN, ABQ, ELP, SAS, MSP, etc.) to buy a batch of food that would be offered for sale. Doing this would allow a limited restocking of food at a given stop (remember, food storage is an issue, and it is _not_ uncommon to see food supplies get more than a little thin on the back end of a trip) and add a variation to the menu.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 15, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> How many do you think she sells per train stop? Does she sell anything else in addition to the burritos? How much are they?


She usually goes through 2 Coleman-type Ice Chests. Last time I was through a couple years ago they were $2 and she had Bean & Cheese, Bean and Beef and one other kind I cannot recall. They are decent size, each wrapped in foil.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> How many do you think she sells per train stop? Does she sell anything else in addition to the burritos? How much are they?


Last time I ate the Burritos (Two are a Meal unto themselves) was a couple of years ago and she charged $4 for 2 then! Every Time I've gone through El Paso she has a Large Group from the Train buying them (mostly Coach Passengers) and she sells out fairly quickly, if I had to guess Id say she might make 40-50 @ the most!(She has them in Ice Chests) I've not seen any other items for sale, just the Delicious Burritos!(they are Picante, (Spicy,) but not Killer Hot for those with Delicate Stomachs! The El Paso Station also has Coke Products in the Vending Machines inside the Station! 

Amtrak doesn't own the El Paso Station, it belongs to the local Transit Company (Bus) who has their Offices in the Station so whatever kind of deal she has is with them! The Amtrak Crew that tell the passengers about this are just giving their Passengers good info, I've seen the Crew eat them too and they get Free Meals in the Diner!! Most Border Cities along the Mexico/US Border tend to have Vendors selling Food,Drinks,Raspas (Snow Cones) Clothing, Balloons, Souviners etc. on the Streets. Whether or not they have Permits, Health Certificate etc. is a 50/50 thing but things are Very Lax along the Border compared to non-border cities! I've never heard of anyone getting sick from eating her Food, either in ABQ or ELP!!

Also, as has been discussed on another thread, the Crew announces what's for Sale in the Store @ the Grand Junction, Colorado Stop and lots of Passengers purchase Food, Drink and Souvenirs during the Stop! The Owner is a Member of AU and they are Very Nice Folks!


----------



## hessjm (Feb 15, 2014)

I was caught red handed!




JoeH buying Burrito's from Juanita in El Paso by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr


----------



## AlanB (Feb 15, 2014)

hessjm said:


> I was caught red handed!


Red shirted too! :lol:


----------



## Karl1459 (Feb 15, 2014)

Meat Puppet said:


> I really enjoy the El Paso burritos as a nice break from the train food, but I was wondering how she gets away with it. If I tried to sell on my local Amtrak platform without a sanitary inspection permit, vendor license and tax stamp I would probably be arrested. Amtrak complains about food and beverage losses yet the employees actually annouce on the car pa system that burritos are available for sale outside on the platform. Can anyone explain this?


Remember Texas is train dumb. So she shows up and sells... someone calls the health inspector... the inspector shows up the next day and guess what? NO TRAIN, NO BURRITOS. The day after...


----------



## Palmland (Feb 15, 2014)

Can someone describe how to post a picture. I tried the image button above, copied the BB code from Flickr of a photo and all I got was a funny looking symbol.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Palmland said:


> Can someone describe how to post a picture. I tried the image button above, copied the BB code from Flickr of a photo and all I got was a funny looking symbol.


The easiest way is to simply copy the web address at Flicker (not the BB code). Then, when posting here (using the WYSIWYG mode), click the image button (looks like a picture frame). A pop-up will open, Paste in the photo web address. Click OK. That should do the trick.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 15, 2014)

Bring back the Harvey Houses!


----------



## PerRock (Feb 15, 2014)

You know it wouldn't be that difficult to set up a cart-system at some of the larger stops. Allow for one or two food vendor carts to be available within a reasonable distance from the train (doesn't have to be on the platform). Rent the 'space' out to the vendors & it ends up being a little bit of income. I'm thinking like the road side hot dog -style carts you see on the streets in big cities, they could be almost anything really, not just hot dogs.

In the olden days it wasn't uncommon for food to be sold to passengers track-side at stations (it's still done in a lot of third world countries). However I don't think it would replace cafe cars, only supplement them.

peter


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 15, 2014)

AlanB said:


> hessjm said:
> 
> 
> > I was caught red handed!
> ...


Does that mean he gets to "play" for another year?


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Feb 15, 2014)

I know if you have never tried them, they are worth making sure you are one of the first people off the train when you get to El Paso and quickly make your way to where she is set up. If you dilly-dally, you will miss out and die from the smell watching others eat them. Been there, done that. Now I make sure I am one of the first ones in the hall to get out. Great fresh burritos, yup, I am nuts. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 15, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> What exactly is she "getting away with?"
> 
> So far as I can tell she's not poisoning anyone or selling anything that's unsafe or inedible. In fact the food is so good that her reputation precedes her. The various companies who have sold us unsafe tomatoes, spinach, lettuce, peanut butter, toothpaste, and pet food over the years were all fully licensed and accredited. A lot of good that any of that does us when the budgets for inspectors running actual inspections have been hacked and slashed into obscurity. Worrying about the little lady selling burritos by the side of the train is silly by comparison. I'd be surprised if you were arrested for selling food next to the train once every few days like she does. Of course that assumes you're not trying to get away with anything.


I'm not worried, I guess my question is can anyone sell food items trainside? Or is station/amtrak approval needed? Its 1200 a month rent to run a popcorn kisock in NYP so I'm just curious as to what fee's are involved.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 15, 2014)

It's not a bad idea to have food vendors at various stops (crew changes, for the most part, because of the extra time allowed for stops) along the routes of western LDs. It would all be subject to local health codes and whoever owns the station could charge a franchise fee. Seems like a win-win for everybody. It probably wouldn't work for the eastern LDs since the trips are shorter and largely at night.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 15, 2014)

No different than the hot dog guy at the Fort Worth station. Except, I would much prefer a burrito, to a hot dog! Just like a food truck, all it takes is a license, and agreement to use the property. I've eaten at food stalls/street vendors literally all over the world. Only time I ever got food poisoning, was at a major name upscale hotel restaraunt in Honduras. Go figure. If it looks good, and smells good, I'm in.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 15, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> It's not a bad idea to have food vendors at various stops (crew changes, for the most part, because of the extra time allowed for stops) along the routes of western LDs. It would all be subject to local health codes and whoever owns the station could charge a franchise fee. Seems like a win-win for everybody. It probably wouldn't work for the eastern LDs since the trips are shorter and largely at night.


The stops in question aren't "just" crew changes. I know that at ABQ, they also water the train. A few of these stops are for that, refueling the engines, etc. Some are also _very_ heavily padded (HOS is like this).


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 18, 2014)

Meat Puppet said:


> I'm not worried, I guess my question is can anyone sell food items trainside? Or is station/amtrak approval needed? Its 1200 a month rent to run a popcorn kisock in NYP so I'm just curious as to what fee's are involved.


This must surely vary from station to station as there is not a uniform system of station ownership/management across the Amtrak system. Frankly given the amount of foot traffic in NYP, $1200/month sounds like a bargain. You probably have more passengers in a typical hour at NYP than you have all month at ELP. So the fee would certainly need to reflect local demand.


----------



## gmushial (Feb 18, 2014)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Bring back the Harvey Houses!


Wouldn't that be a delight ....


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 19, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> It's not a bad idea to have food vendors at various stops (crew changes, for the most part, because of the extra time allowed for stops) along the routes of western LDs. It would all be subject to local health codes and whoever owns the station could charge a franchise fee. Seems like a win-win for everybody. It probably wouldn't work for the eastern LDs since the trips are shorter and largely at night.


Oh how much I would love it to have food vendors at stations. One of the highlights of my train travels in India have been the sheer variety of food you can get from official and unofficial food vendors present at every station, big or small. Here's one example-







Similar food vendors are also present in Russia along the Trans Siberian-


----------



## seat38a (Feb 19, 2014)

I had one of the Burrito Lady's Green Chile, Potato and Beef burrito while we stopped in El Paso. The conductor announced to everyone on the train that the burrito lady was out on the platform as part of his anouncement for arriving in El Paso. I shared the burrito three ways. Just wanted a taste and not get too full since we were going to have the "Amtrak Signature Steak" for dinner. The burrito was spicy and tasty.


----------



## chakk (Feb 19, 2014)

That's quite a queue of folks waiting to buy from her. And if Mr. Red Shirt got the last one, he might have trouble getting it all back onto the train in one piece.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 19, 2014)

Shortline said:


> No different than the hot dog guy at the Fort Worth station.


I haven't seen the hot dog vendor guy for several trips now. Did anyone catch his name and is he still there?



Shortline said:


> Just like a food truck, all it takes is a license, and agreement to use the property.


We have lots of Mexican food trucks here in South Texas but the idea of serving items other than Mexican food is a bit of a new concept around here. For some reason the non-Mexican food trucks seem to have the idea that they're a premium option and charge more than many sit down restaurants.



Shortline said:


> I've eaten at food stalls/street vendors literally all over the world. Only time I ever got food poisoning, was at a major name upscale hotel restaraunt in Honduras. Go figure. If it looks good, and smells good, I'm in.


I'll never forget smelling something akin to roasted nuts and walking up to discover it was roasted bugs in Thailand. Smelled great but looked like it was full of cockroaches.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 19, 2014)

Last 3 trips through FTW in the last 2 months, he was there for 2 of them. The third, was on a very cold and windy day, I assume he was smarter than me and stayed inside.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hot dogs are available at Ft. Worth on a hit and miss situation. It just depends. There more often than not, weather permitting.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 20, 2014)

All those bean burritos in a confined space must make for a rather "musical" journey! ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 20, 2014)

FriskyFL said:


> All those bean burritos in a confined space must make for a rather "musical" journey! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


Not nearly as bad as when Greyhound takes a meal stop at Taco Bell.


----------



## jebr (Feb 20, 2014)

Now I'm scared that the bus I'm on right now will make its rest stop at Taco Bell.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 20, 2014)

jebr said:


> Now I'm scared that the bus I'm on right now will make its rest stop at Taco Bell.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Did you forget to pack a clothespin? :giggle:


----------



## jebr (Feb 20, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm scared that the bus I'm on right now will make its rest stop at Taco Bell.
> ...


I knew I forgot something!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 20, 2014)

Shortline said:


> Last 3 trips through FTW in the last 2 months, he was there for 2 of them. The third, was on a very cold and windy day, I assume he was smarter than me and stayed inside.


&


tonys96 said:


> Hot dogs are available at Ft. Worth on a hit and miss situation. It just depends. There more often than not, weather permitting.


Good to know.

Seems a little odd that we still call these folks the "burrito lady" and the "hot dog guy" after all these years.

Maybe we should come up with nicknames?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> > All those bean burritos in a confined space must make for a rather "musical" journey! ;-)
> ...


At least you know it won't run out of "gas"! :giggle:


----------



## Popular Names (Feb 20, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Maybe we should come up with nicknames?


Like, "The Hot Dog Lady" and "The Burrito Guy" or more like, "Maria Fernanda" and "Lamar Taye"?


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 20, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Seems a little odd that we still call these folks the "burrito lady" and the "hot dog guy" after all these years.
> 
> Maybe we should come up with nicknames?


I can't find the hot dog guy on the interwebz, but the burrito lady is named Juanita.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 20, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > FriskyFL said:
> ...


Gives a whole new meaning to "carbon footprint".

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Article:

*Lesson in Piggyback Branding from Iconic El Paso Burrito Lady*

http://crosschannelmarketingconsultants.com/lesson-in-piggyback-branding-from-iconic-el-paso-burrito-lady.html


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 20, 2014)

Guest said:


> Article:
> 
> *Lesson in Piggyback Branding from Iconic El Paso Burrito Lady*
> 
> http://crosschannelmarketingconsultants.com/lesson-in-piggyback-branding-from-iconic-el-paso-burrito-lady.html


Nice article, although no comment on the whole licensing and contracting angle. Thanks for the link.

Yelp: http://www.yelp.com/biz/amtrak-el-paso

Foursquare: http://4sq.com/11P2YLn


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 20, 2014)

:hi: Nice Article! To be picky, the Sunsets only run Three Days a Week in Each Direction but the El Paso Bus System owns the Station and has a Big Transfer Station next door so I'm pretty sure she sells to them also! Most People along the Border are Hard Workers for Low Money but perform Valuable Services!


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 20, 2014)

In a recent rail fan magazine, I read about the history of a passenger line that extended from Texas deep into Mexico in the 1940's. The line was a Mexican owned railroad and while it contained coaches and a first class sleeper, it did not have a dining car. The train would stop at stations where there were many food vendors on the platform who sold Tacos, Taquitos, Tamales, Burritos and soft drinks to the passengers. In many cases the sale was made though an open railroad car window. Point is that the Burrito girl vendor idea isn't new, but she sells to people off the rails.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 20, 2014)

I have heard a Burrito Truck use to show up at ABQ during the _*Chief *_stops. With the history of that station stop that should be a logical choice for on-platform food offerings unless the station or Amtrak have expressed otherwise.


----------



## jimhudson (Feb 20, 2014)

dlagrua said:


> In a recent rail fan magazine, I read about the history of a passenger line that extended from Texas deep into Mexico in the 1940's. The line was a Mexican owned railroad and while it contained coaches and a first class sleeper, it did not have a dining car. The train would stop at stations where there were many food vendors on the platform who sold Tacos, Taquitos, Tamales, Burritos and soft drinks to the passengers. In many cases the sale was made though an open railroad car window. Point is that the Burrito girl vendor idea isn't new, but she sells to people off the rails.


Until Mexico did away with the NdM, National Passenger Rail System (It was called Selling Government Owned Properties but actually was a Sweetheart Political Deal pulled off between the President and his Henchmen and Rich Business Wheeler Dealers @ the Expense of the Rail Workers and the Poor Campesinos who rode the trains), Every stop (Most Trains stopped Often and for Loooooooong Periods of Dwell Time) had Vendors, Singers, Fire Eaters etc. selling their Wares and Services to Passengers and those that Hung around the Stations! They Still Do this on the Extensive Bus Routes in Mexico and I've had Many, Many Meals and Snacks that were Tasty, Filling, Cheap and Didn't get Sick! The Food was better than what the Diners on the LD Trains served!


----------



## saturn04 (Feb 20, 2014)

How much are the burritos? And what kinds does she have?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2014)

saturn04 said:


> How much are the burritos? And what kinds does she have?


See posts #9 + #10.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 18, 2014)

a thread on TO reports that amtrak management has asked the burrito lady to leave


----------



## jimhudson (Mar 18, 2014)

If the TO Post is true this is another example of idiotic thinking by Amtrak Management, especially since Amtrak doesn't own the Station, Platform or Tracks in El Paso! UP owns the tracks and ROW and the Municipal Transit System owns the Station and has their HQS inside. Amtrak rents space in the waiting room, they are just a tenant!

Say it ain't so Joe!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe they've been getting complaints about the OBS's "odor" after the El Paso stop.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 18, 2014)

I can tell you that she was told to leave and operate out of the parking lot. From the way the station crew talk Amtrak had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Denny Allain (Apr 8, 2014)

April 8, 2014 started at breakfast in the dining car and news from the crew that the burrito lady was no longer allowed on the platform in El Paso. 2:30pm arrival in El Paso and no burrito lady. I pass thru here every three months and really look forward to some good burritos. Shame on you Amtrak for not allowing your passengers a break from the bland and expensive train menu. From now on I'll be packing meal bag instead of eating in the dining car.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 8, 2014)

One of the few remaining bright spots on the Sunset Limited route is kicked off property for no obvious reason and all some folks can contribute is random sophomoric humor. Sad day down Mexico way.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 8, 2014)

And we're going to and coming from ELP in the next month.  I'd kill for a green chile burrito right now. :angry2:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 8, 2014)

*shrugs* You guys shouldn't talk about things that Amtrak would prefer to get rid of.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 8, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> *shrugs* You guys shouldn't talk about things that Amtrak would prefer to get rid of.


don't understand your comment. above you say that amtrak, since they don't own the station at elp had nothing to do with the decision. though other sources say amtrak requested her removal from the platform. in any event, your comment is above my head as i don't see what it means. there are some of us on this forum who mourn the removal of vestiges of regional flavor from the trains


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 8, 2014)

I mean I don't think the proximity of it being brought up here and her disappearing is a coincidence.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 8, 2014)

Is she just off the platform and relocated to the car park or is she gone for good? Considering ELP is an extended stop it should not take long to find her if she has just moved back a ways.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 8, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I mean I don't think the proximity of it being brought up here and her disappearing is a coincidence.


well, i don't know. be nice if we had such power. i equate boardman with a self serving incompetent all the time and he's still plying his trade at dc union station


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure why it mattered to Amtrak, if that is what is the truth. That would mean that they would want to stop the hot dog cart at Orlando Station too.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2014)

Potential liability.


----------



## Shortline (Jun 9, 2014)

So what's the current situation? Is she back, in the parking lot, or gone to good? Passing through on a 2 day trip a little over a week from now, burritos would be a refreshing break from Amfood. Anyone passed through lately?


----------



## Ziv (Jun 9, 2014)

An entrepreneur, hard work and good food. What is not to like in this? I hope she is back and making good money by selling great burritos. I really hope Amtrak didn't shoot itself in the foot and ban her. One of the great things about train travel in Asia and Russia are the kiosks selling food, from smoked whitefish to curried rice, some of it is really good.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 9, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maybe they've been getting complaints about the OBS's "odor" after the El Paso stop.


Well if that is the case then it does not help that the conductor lets everyone know that the burrito lady is on the platform and even lists off the items that she sells. On my trip in January, the conductor announced our stop in El Paso and then introduced the burrito lady. I bought one!


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't see her going into or out of El Paso in May.


----------



## Shortline (Jun 9, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> I didn't see her going into or out of El Paso in May.


Thanks. Figured, but thought Id check anyway.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 9, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> I didn't see her going into or out of El Paso in May.


Same here. Reports appear to be correct. The burrito lady has apparently been kicked off the premises and banned from coming back. Years of tasty food at a good price that put frozen AmChow to shame. I guess somebody didn't like seeing her there and now she's gone for good.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 10, 2014)

I had wanted to sample the Burrito Lady's wares during my HOS-LAX-SEA-WFH trip in April (even though I had a sleeper and the meals which go with it), but I found out along the way that she had been run off the property. Bummer.

Makes me almost afraid to speak about another vendor selling (perfectly legal) refreshment of a kind you can't purchase aboard Amtrak, who was plying her wares at a crew change stop along the way, which I shall refrain from naming lest she be run off as well. But if you happen to be aboard the train, and mention to your attendant how you are ardently longing for a Coca-Cola, he might advise you as to which stop you may find this enterprising young lady....


----------



## chakk (Jun 10, 2014)

Yet, amtrak crews go out if their way to promote the store vendor at GJT on the CZ route - even notung that you can purchase food types not sold on the train. So perhaps the burrito lady was being challenged because she didn't pay rent to the Amtrak masters?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## seat38a (Jun 10, 2014)

chakk said:


> Yet, amtrak crews go out if their way to promote the store vendor at GJT on the CZ route - even notung that you can purchase food types not sold on the train. So perhaps the burrito lady was being challenged because she didn't pay rent to the Amtrak masters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


The station is owned by the city. She probably got into some heat with the city.


----------



## Chey (Mar 2, 2016)

So is she gone now or just moved? Going through there on the SL next week and I've heard so much about her and her burritos.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 2, 2016)

Chey said:


> So is she gone now or just moved? Going through there on the SL next week and I've heard so much about her and her burritos.


The burrito lady was back on the platform as of a couple months ago. She was even announced on the train just like in the past. Unfortunately the burritos were thinner and less tasty than before. I got one of each type and wasn't able to finish either.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 2, 2016)

October 29, 2015


----------



## Chey (Mar 2, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Chey said:
> 
> 
> > So is she gone now or just moved? Going through there on the SL next week and I've heard so much about her and her burritos.
> ...


Wow, that's disappointing. Not being able to finish them sounds worse than "less tasty" !


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 2, 2016)

Chey said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > Chey said:
> ...


When I took the pic in October, everyone was raving about the burritos....many bought two.

I didn't get one because I cannot eat them.

The thinner and less tasty ones were probably a result of an "off day".


----------



## Chey (Mar 2, 2016)

tim49424 said:


> When I took the pic in October, everyone was raving about the burritos....many bought two.
> 
> I didn't get one because I cannot eat them.
> 
> The thinner and less tasty ones were probably a result of an "off day".


Thanks! I'll give it a shot and report back...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 2, 2016)

Chey said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> > Chey said:
> ...


On the day I was boarding there was a snowstorm and it was pretty cold and wet so maybe that had an impact. It's also possible that she simply ran out of an ingredient or two. The burritos didn't taste _bad_ but they were really bland and flavorless, which is the opposite of what I remembered and almost unheard of for Mexican food in the El Paso area.


----------



## rogerVarland (Mar 2, 2016)

Booked for #1 on Sunday through ELP. If I can beat the line, I'll file a report.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 3, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Palmland said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone describe how to post a picture. I tried the image button above, copied the BB code from Flickr of a photo and all I got was a funny looking symbol.
> ...


The real question is why you can't upload the image from your computer, as with just about every site I know?

While I'm at it, is there any setting that brings back the markup tags? I makes no sense to quote a whole string of posts when you want to comment about a single sentence. But getting rid of the excess is extremely difficult.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 3, 2016)

PaulM said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Palmland said:
> ...


1) Use the More Reply Options button to upload a picture from your computer

2) Use the light switch at the top left of the reply box to switch the editor so you can see the tags.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 3, 2016)

PaulM said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Palmland said:
> ...


You can directly upload an image now. My reply was from two years ago. The site software was not configured to permit it back then.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 3, 2016)

I uploaded mine directly from my iPad using the app. I couldn't from my laptop.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Mar 3, 2016)

PaulM said:


> . . .
> 
> While I'm at it, is there any setting that brings back the markup tags? I makes no sense to quote a whole string of posts when you want to comment about a single sentence. But getting rid of the excess is extremely difficult.


I just hold my finger down on the delete key and the cursor roars backwards, erasing words, sentences, paragraphs, quote boxes . . . until only the parts I want remain.

Maybe I'm not understanding your query. It wouldn't be my first time to get confused.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 3, 2016)

That's just what I do. Just be sure there are equal number of "



> " and "[/quote ]" (without the extra space) in what you are quoting.


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll be passing through ELP on the SL/TE. Any update in recent months if she's there?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 16, 2017)

A friend of mine tells me she is around. Anyone else know?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2017)

Adrouault said:


> I'll be passing through ELP on the SL/TE. Any update in recent months if she's there?


She was there when I passed thru on #421 in October.
They don't let her on to the Platform now, but she sells by the Station door.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## OBS (Dec 17, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Because she could have a bomb in one of those burritos.....sarcasm intended....


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 17, 2017)

OBS said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.
> ...


Or because lawyers have made Amtrak and others fearful of being sued because "they know or should have known" that one burrito she served might have been the cause of someone getting sick and therefore the lawyer can sue the deep pockets as well as the burrito lady who is not likely to have the millions in insurance to justify the suit. A lot more likely than the bomb issue as there is no security from anyone who walks on to the platform in El Paso (at least at the last time I was there two years ago).


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 17, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


If she's on the platform, that means (legally) that Amtrak is responsible for what she sells. If someone gets sick, deep pockets Amtrak gets sued, not the little old burrito lady.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 17, 2017)

OBS said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.
> ...


If there too many beans in the burritos, it could be worse than a bomb!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

I swear, some threads are so cyclical its like they are loops instead of threads.


----------



## Ziv (Dec 17, 2017)

Paint a yellow rectangle on the ground near one side of an entry to the platform, put up a sign that says "Free Enterprise Zone: Amtrak not responsible for the quality or lack thereof of anything purchased in this area!" then let the Burrito Lady and any other vendors that care to sell there to try to do so.

Amtrak trains should be viewed as a market for local vendors. Time a local farmers market so that it is operating while the Amtrak trains arrive, have the diner sell dishes that complement the most popular items at each particular stop. So the dining car at the El Paso stop would have beans and rice, or guacamole and sour cream, that you can carry to your seat. How much do you want to bet that it would grow the amount of food sold by Amtrak rather than reduce it? And that people would talk about the cool stop that Amtrak has where they got hand made burritos and the dining car had beans and rice?

Yeah, it won't happen, but it would be cool if we weren't so litigious.



MikefromCrete said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why they won’t let her on the platform.
> ...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

It would be cool if the world wasn't so litigious. It would be cool if the world wasn't so worthy of litigation. And it would be cool if a tenth the food in the world tasted as good as that woman's lukewarm burritos.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 17, 2017)

When I traveled on #1 this past June 2017 the burrito lady was right at the door entering the station. I purchased a burrito and survived. One of the Amtrak persons from the station asked me "not to photograph" the burrito lady so apparently they do not want it advertised. I cooperated so no photo.


----------

